

2006 Google versus 2010 Google on Net Neutrality. - e1ven
http://vooglewireless.com/

======
ww520
Company does company do. What's new? It's only when people started to believe
the "Do No Evil" propaganda that disappointment follows.

------
RexRollman
Awesome domain name.

------
nexneo
Striking! Not the same company anymore.

------
bhiggins
Eric Schmidt in 2006: "Today the Internet is an information highway where
anybody – no matter how large or small, how traditional or unconventional –
has equal access. But the phone and cable monopolies, who control almost all
Internet access, want the power to choose who gets access to high-speed lanes
and whose content gets seen first and fastest. They want to build a two-tiered
system and block the on-ramps for those who can't pay."

Eric even suggested we call our representative to let our voice be heard on
net neutrality.

Eric, here's a suggestion. Stop pretending you care about us. For some reason
you think what's best for Google is best for everyone. It's not.

------
grandalf
this was done to preempt a deal between apple and verizon...

